# New d20 Star Wars PBEM Seeks Players



## RJMcCaig (Oct 15, 2003)

As Above, So below- Help Liberate Dnestra!

It is the dawn of the New Republic but Dnestra is not yet free... 
In the aftermath of the Battle of Endor an ambitious Grand Moff has
taken control of this system on the edge of the Corporate Sector,
entering into a tenuous alliance with a Hutt cartel that rules the
slums of 'Guttertown' while the Imperials exploit the industrial 'Hightower'.

Now the former rebels of the New Republic are turning their attention
towards Dnestra. PCs will start at level 1 and be recruited to help
overthrow the system's corrupt overlords using the rules in the
Star Wars RCR (2nd printing) and Hero's Guide. For more info, or with any questions,
email the GM at: robin.mccaig@btopenworld.com


----------

